

Show HN: set a time to talk - hackingla
http://setatimetotalk.com

======
hackingla
This is a little side project of mine. It basically just a phone call
scheduler / directory. They say you should be embarrassed by your first
version so I am releasing it early. It's doing about 250 calls a day right now
via txt to call and the site and I am releasing the APP soon.

